
An entrepreneur’s time versus an employee’s time - The Next Web - vitomd
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2011/08/26/an-entrepreneurs-time-versus-an-employees-time/
======
vitomd
Be careful where you spend your time, is one of the most valuable assets that
you have and you can't recover it

